

Drive: The surprising truth about what motivates us  - zeugma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc&feature=player_embedded#

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Again?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390> <<<\-- This one has the
comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360285>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376655>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1388904>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1389955>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390588>

~~~
jaxn
That is why we need better search on HackerNews. I am glad it was reposted
because I couldn't find the link again to share with my partners.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Found trivially with <http://searchyc.com>

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/motivates?page=1&sort=by...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/motivates?page=1&sort=by_date)

~~~
zeugma
I didn't know about this one. Thanks, I will check next time I want to make a
submission.

